
Initiative Q – Scam or or Bitcoin Competitor? - DanFromSR
https://litepaper.com/resources/initiative-q-blockchain-what-is-it
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Everything like "this" is technically a Bitcoin competitor... Whether it
(Initiative Q or Bitcoin) is a viable one or not is the real question and
remains to be seen.

------
the_other_guy
the real scam is having 3 upvotes in your post during the first minute

~~~
DanFromSR
I reckon it's just people interested in the article?

